# PREMIER CAR SHOW



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Cars, Motorcycles, Trucks and Bicycles!

THIS WILL BE AT A PARK AND PARKING ON THE GRASS WITH AN OUTDOOR CONCERT.

VENDOR BOOTHS ARE AVAILABLE! 

CONTACT ME, ABEL PEREZ @ (818) 756-8189.

SEE YOU IN THE VALLEY ON 9/22/07.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

On DISPLAY:

ELMO CAR!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 19 2007, 09:51 PM~8350694
> *
> Cars, Motorcycles, Trucks and Bicycles!
> 
> ...



i called, no one answered


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 19 2007, 09:55 PM~8350727
> *On DISPLAY:
> 
> ELMO CAR!
> ...



Is this the jardinero car??


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

On Display:
Fantasia 65


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT!!!!!









<img src='[url]http://www.picscrazy.com/thumb/ko pics 089.jpg'>[/url]
*THE INFAMOUS "BLACK CAR"*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 20 2007, 01:34 PM~8354436
> *TTT!!!!!
> 
> *


Are these cars gonna be there??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 20 2007, 03:52 PM~8354979
> *Are these cars gonna be there??
> *


i hope so


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

look out for this one at the show!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

GENERAL ADMISSION IS FREE!!

CARS, TRUCKS AND MOTORCYCLES ENTRIES ARE $20.00

BIKES ARE FREE!!






TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 20 2007, 04:51 PM~8355574
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OG 63 DIPPIN RIP MY BROTHER


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 20 2007, 04:51 PM~8355574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


southern comfort (part 2)  
will give you a booth so you can display your parts... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 21 2007, 01:24 AM~8357493
> *southern comfort (part 2)
> will give you a booth so you can display your parts... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

If Mark lets me cruise the 59 around, I will fly out to attend and chill. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 22 2007, 09:12 AM~8363263
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I hope you can make it!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 22 2007, 01:52 PM~8363929
> *I hope you can make it!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

When sixone arrives in La it will be for the debut of my car :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

lets do this.....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:02 PM~8376339
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

whats the official Date Now.... cant see the flyer on my Comp.
Its Blocked....

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ok... I see it Now.....LOL


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*BLACK SUNDAY*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I like peanut butter


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8401197
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TTT For the black Car!!!


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

...and the blue one too!! :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8401197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the car that Joe Rays [Qoute] *Its only a Black Car*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT FOR PREMIER!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 2 2007, 04:55 PM~8458819
> *Is this the car that Joe Rays [Qoute] Its only a Black Car
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEBOY SHARKY (Oct 6, 2006)

CALI IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE PREMIER C.C. TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AUGUST 12, 2007. COME CHECK OUT THE CLEANEST RAG TOP IMPALAS EVER BUILT. 

GUESTS WILL BE AFFORDED THE OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE A MEET AND GREET WITH THE HONORABLE MR. SHADES, FOUNDER OF CALI IMAGE AND AUTHOR OF "THE NINE COMMANDMENTS OF RIDERHOOD". 

DUE TO THE ANTICIPATED HIGH WAIT TIMES AND SECURITY CONCERNS, PREMIER MEMBERS MUST SHOW PROOF OF MEMBERSHIP IN YOUR CLUB TO BE ALLOWED TO MEET THE HONORABLE MR. SHADES.

MORE INFORMATION TO FOLLOW.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


LOL!


----------



## Smokey the Bear (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Aug 2 2007, 11:20 PM~8461402
> *CALI IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE PREMIER C.C. TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AUGUST 12, 2007. COME CHECK OUT THE CLEANEST RAG TOP IMPALAS EVER BUILT.
> 
> GUESTS WILL BE AFFORDED THE OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE A MEET AND GREET WITH THE HONORABLE MR. SHADES, FOUNDER OF CALI IMAGE AND AUTHOR OF "THE NINE COMMANDMENTS OF RIDERHOOD".
> ...


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

CALI IMAGE PUENTE WILL BE IN THA HIZZIE. WE PUT IT DOWN. THE OWNER OF THE PINK 65 IS INVITED TO JOIN.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt......


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

WE HOPE TO SEE PREMIER AT OUR FIRST ANNUAL THIS SUNDAY AT POMONA FAIRPLEX!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 20 2007, 01:34 PM~8354436
> *TTT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




TTT....!!!!!!!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 10 2007, 07:34 AM~8520080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



another black car.....


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2007, 03:02 PM~8523191
> *another black car.....
> *


Abel Are you quoting Joe Ray? Thats his line!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 23 2007, 11:42 PM~8376120
> *When sixone arrives in La it will be for the debut of my car :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 10 2007, 03:12 PM~8523637
> *Abel  Are you quoting Joe Ray?  Thats his line!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Aug 10 2007, 10:00 PM~8526100
> *
> 
> 
> ...





There goes the neighborhood!


Fucking Mexicans parking their cars on the lawn!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be by with a flat bed to get those out of your yard I know you hate see your front yard looking so cluttered.  :biggrin: I dont want your neighbors to think (there goes the neighborhood) I wont even charge for a pick up fee....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2007, 10:13 PM~8532270
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HomeBoy...... :thumbsup:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Aug 2 2007, 11:20 PM~8461402
> *CALI IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE PREMIER C.C. TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AUGUST 12, 2007. COME CHECK OUT THE CLEANEST RAG TOP IMPALAS EVER BUILT.
> 
> GUESTS WILL BE AFFORDED THE OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE A MEET AND GREET WITH THE HONORABLE MR. SHADES, FOUNDER OF CALI IMAGE AND AUTHOR OF "THE NINE COMMANDMENTS OF RIDERHOOD".
> ...


REAL CLUBS DON'T GO TO [FAKIE IMAGE] SHOWS!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 3 2007, 05:10 PM~8466595
> *CALI IMAGE PUENTE WILL BE IN THA HIZZIE. WE PUT IT DOWN. THE OWNER OF THE PINK 65 IS INVITED TO JOIN.
> *


[FAKIE IMAGE] WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE THEY GOT NO RIDE SO THEY'LL BE WATCHING PICS IT ON LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 12 2007, 10:11 AM~8534476
> *[FAKIE IMAGE] WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE THEY GOT NO RIDE SO THEY'LL BE WATCHING PICS IT ON LAYITLOW! :biggrin:
> *



TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 8 2007, 08:46 PM~8507928
> *WE HOPE TO SEE PREMIER AT OUR FIRST ANNUAL THIS SUNDAY AT POMONA FAIRPLEX!!!
> *


KICK ROCKS :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 13 2007, 09:45 AM~8541659
> *KICK ROCKS  :uh:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2007, 08:19 AM~8527657
> *There goes the neighborhood!
> Fucking Mexicans parking their cars on the lawn!
> *


DONT FUCK UP MY LANDSCAPE!!!!!! OR YOU WILL PAY AND RAY AND PAY AND PAY ,,,,THATS A BEVERLY HILLS DESIGN IN DA HOOD


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2007, 07:19 AM~8527657
> *There goes the neighborhood!
> Fucking Mexicans parking their cars on the lawn!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2007, 07:19 AM~8527657
> *There goes the neighborhood!
> Fucking Mexicans parking their cars on the lawn!
> *


Those are front cover cars if you ask me..... :wow:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Aug 10 2007, 10:00 PM~8526100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

The owner of EL ELMO will be having Mariachi's again.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up guys??? see you in Sept....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

PREMIER'S NEW 61 WILL BE THERE!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*LEMONLAID CINCUENTA Y 8*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

"EL LOCO ELMO....SESENTA TRES"


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 23 2007, 07:35 PM~8628192
> *"EL LOCO ELMO....SESENTA TRES"
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ABLE NOT BAD FOR A CICUS CAR! WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 23 2007, 07:40 PM~8628683
> *HEY ABLE NOT BAD FOR A CICUS CAR! WHAT YOU THINK!!!
> *


The Circus misses my car too... :tears:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 19 2007, 10:49 PM~8351045
> *i called, no one answered
> *





Because..



















I knew it was you.......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

you know we are there.

we heard brandon is singin so got to get the layitlow exclusive :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 25 2007, 04:37 PM~8640325
> *you know we are there.
> 
> we heard brandon is singin so got to get the layitlow exclusive :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2007, 07:29 AM~8631229
> *Because..
> I knew it was you.......
> *



"edit"


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 26 2007, 05:14 PM~8645095
> *"edit"
> *





Call me again.....


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM THERE 4 SURE.


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2007, 01:50 PM~8644309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P 69 :tears:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 69


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

two words (new owner)


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:27 AM~8659245
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Hey Able


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 28 2007, 12:53 PM~8661217
> *:wave: Hey Able
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 28 2007, 06:18 PM~8664110
> *
> *



TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 28 2007, 09:27 AM~8659245
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Two words (IT's :cheesy: BACK)


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT

It is getting close to show day...

If any car clubs (or anyone else) interested in participating, could give me a heads up, I would really appreciate that. Those who respond earlier will get the best spots.

If you guys want to PM me or call, please feel free. This will be a good show and we have great entertainment and we will be showing our cars on the grass. You will make this happen! I thank all those who are suppoting me....This is a great way to show the CITY OF LA .... what a great thing LOWRIDING is.

Thank You in advance....Ifyou can pre-reg here is the form. You dont have to, but I will appreciate it! SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW!!










Abel Perez and PREMIER CAR CLUB......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:47 PM~8624934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 4 2007, 11:01 AM~8711935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PREMIER'S NEW RANFLA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I LIKE THE DISC BRAKES.......... :cheesy:


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

any room in the show for some rusty, primered shit boxes?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 4 2007, 12:30 PM~8712665
> *any room in the show for some rusty, primered shit boxes?
> 
> 
> ...




Come on down...would love to see you at our show!


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks big bro.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 4 2007, 01:29 PM~8713222
> *thanks big bro.
> *



Looking forward to seeing you there......I hope you make it!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 4 2007, 02:35 PM~8713269
> *Looking forward to seeing you there......I hope you make it!
> *


I'll be there but I am bringing some undesirables with me,
we are the coolest nerds around. OK maybe not the coolest.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 4 2007, 01:55 PM~8713415
> *I'll be there but I am bringing some undesirables with me,
> we are the coolest nerds around.  OK maybe not the coolest.
> 
> ...




Well....nerds anyways.....man, I thought I was gray......  


I welcome you.... ALL!


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 4 2007, 03:32 PM~8713717
> *Well....nerds anyways.....man, I thought I was gray......
> I welcome you.... ALL!
> *


LOL!
I had to shave it off, too much gray.


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of my homeboy, George Gayton's ride from the San Diego show. It was good to see you at the show George. A lot of good memories bro. You and the club are looking good. :thumbsup: Arnold Ontes


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 4 2007, 04:46 PM~8714673
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammmmm..still looking better evry time i see it..

:thumbsup:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 4 2007, 06:46 PM~8715590
> *dammmmm..still looking better evry time i see it..
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Sep 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8714969
> *Here are a couple of pics of my homeboy, George Gayton's ride from the San Diego show. It was good to see you at the show George. A lot of good memories bro. You and the club are looking good. :thumbsup: Arnold Ontes
> 
> 
> ...



George is a real OG. PREMIER is fotunate and honored to have him as a member of our club!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Premier looked great in SD...I'll be posting up pics tomorrow...I got home at 1 am last night..er umm. this morning..and still feel it..hehehe...see you guys on the 22nd...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

EL AMO


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

looking good realy nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for the greatest.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 PM~8716562
> *George is a real OG. PREMIER is fotunate and honored to have him as a member of our club!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 4 2007, 09:43 PM~8717510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THIS CHICK ? I THINK IM IN LUV .......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

PREMIERS NEW RIDES!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 4 2007, 09:17 PM~8716562
> *George is a real OG. PREMIER is fotunate and honored to have him as a member of our club!
> *


I second that!!! Hes not only a member of our club , Hes a very important part of our Family!!! And thats Keepin it real!!!Big Gorge is the man!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 4 2007, 07:06 PM~8715792
> *thanks bro...
> *



jus came along aways since i seen it... even when i seen it at the shop...


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8725687
> *jus came along aways since i seen it... even when i seen it at the shop...
> 
> 
> *


what up Dogg!..... thanks for the props homie.......hope to see you and the Bowtie crew at are show in two weeks.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2007, 02:06 PM~8722476
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:55 AM~8729883
> *:biggrin:
> *


BLACK SUNDAY! :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks for sharing el amo uffin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 6 2007, 09:43 PM~8734918
> *thanks for sharing el amo  uffin:
> *


ANY TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

This car is officially FOR SALE call Mark for details. (562)472-7558


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 6 2007, 10:54 PM~8734379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save. 63 looking good as usual Jose.  Nice 65 rag.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2007, 10:45 PM~8748755
> *Right click save. 63 looking good as usual Jose.    Nice 65 rag.
> *


THANKS DOGGG!!!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> > REMEMBER I HAVE EXCLUSIVE ON FILMING THIS SHOW ABLE. THIS SHOW CAN ONLY BE SEEN ON O.G RIDER DVD'S IN LESS YOU GO TO THE SHOW YOUR SELF'S. IT WILL BE ON VOLUME 20


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Tony ...No one has an exclusive right.....everyone is welcome!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Sep 5 2007, 12:04 PM~8721507
> *WHOS THIS CHICK ? I THINK IM IN LUV .......
> *


I don't THINK...I know for sure that I am in Lub!!! :0 



TTT and good luck with the show, may be able to come down, we will see


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> > > REMEMBER I HAVE EXCLUSIVE ON FILMING THIS SHOW ABLE. THIS SHOW CAN ONLY BE SEEN ON O.G RIDER DVD'S IN LESS YOU GO TO THE SHOW YOUR SELF'S. IT WILL BE ON VOLUME 20
> >
> >
> > :uh:  Huh???


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 9 2007, 09:48 AM~8750550
> *I don't THINK...I know for sure that I am in Lub!!! :0
> TTT and good luck with the show, may be able to come down, we will see
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 6 2007, 07:54 PM~8734379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Jose, whats under the car cover in the porch????? :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 9 2007, 10:02 PM~8754964
> *Jose, whats under the car cover in the porch?????  :0
> *



Danny, do you think that is that his next project?  :0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 9 2007, 11:02 PM~8754964
> *Jose, whats under the car cover in the porch?????  :0
> *


DANNY AND ABLE , HERES A HINT 5 PLUS 5 = A PERFECT 10


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 6 2007, 08:54 PM~8734379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that YOUR MANSION CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SMILEY AND THE BAND ARE READY TO SING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 07:55 AM~8756882
> *is  that  YOUR  MANSION CABRON  :biggrin:
> *


Its located across the street from the BEVERLY HILLS police dept. :biggrin: mansion :yes: Paris Hilton used to live there.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 08:55 AM~8756882
> *is  that  YOUR  MANSION CABRON  :biggrin:
> *


its my summer ,winter and all seasons home, Mi casa es tu casa!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8759630
> *its my summer ,winter and all seasons home, Mi casa es tu casa!
> *


WELL HAVE SPACE FOR 10 CARS MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE WE WILL BE THERE BY 12:30


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 05:06 PM~8759821
> *WELL HAVE  SPACE  FOR  10 CARS  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  WE  WILL BE  THERE  BY  12:30
> *


you know you and the Big M is always welcome!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

will be there for sure.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 10 2007, 06:47 PM~8760556
> *you know you and the Big M is always welcome!!!!
> *


but i want the spot you guys always park at under the tree :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 10 2007, 01:02 AM~8754964
> *Jose, whats under the car cover in the porch?????  :0
> *


Brandon's 63


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

All you CABRONES better be there!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 10 2007, 09:33 PM~8762054
> *All you CABRONES better be there!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 10 2007, 09:33 PM~8762054
> *All you CABRONES better be there!
> *


do i get the spot under the tree :biggrin:


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 10 2007, 06:15 AM~8756539
> *Danny, do you think that is that his next project?   :0
> *


I think I may have let the cat out of the bag. :0  

Sorry Jose.


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 07:56 AM~8756884
> *SMILEY  AND  THE  BAND  ARE READY TO SING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I heard you do a mean version of Angel Baby, Is it true ??? :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 10 2007, 11:11 PM~8763040
> *I heard you do a mean version of Angel Baby, Is it true ??? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 08:02 PM~8761734
> *Brandon's 63
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 11 2007, 03:06 PM~8767580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHASTS UP ABLE?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 11 2007, 03:06 PM~8767580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERES FANTASIA??????


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 11 2007, 09:30 PM~8770510
> *ttt
> *


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 11 2007, 02:11 PM~8767623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 11 2007, 08:30 PM~8770510
> *ttt
> *


Richee....!!! What up Homie... How's the family?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

all is coo bro...just chillin' you know..how are you and your familia?


> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 13 2007, 09:51 AM~8782273
> *Richee....!!! What up Homie... How's the family?
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 13 2007, 09:39 PM~8787438
> *all is coo bro...just chillin' you know..how are you and your familia?
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8794668
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *



1 more week, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 14 2007, 11:03 PM~8795044
> *1 more week,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ITS A SIX HOUR DRIVE 4 YOU. SEE YOU THERE. AND THANKS 4 SAN JOSE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 15 2007, 12:03 AM~8795044
> *1 more week,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when you guys heading out??? nasy and I are leaving friday after work


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 15 2007, 08:58 AM~8796180
> *ITS A SIX HOUR DRIVE 4 YOU.  SEE YOU THERE. AND THANKS 4 SAN JOSE.
> *



you welcome, 

what better spot to chill then next to the carne asada :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*NICE SHOW, GREAT WHEATHER, GREAT CAUSE, BEUTIFULL CARS, GREAT CONCERT. GOOD DEAL!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 15 2007, 03:53 PM~8797861
> *NICE SHOW, GREAT WHEATHER, GREAT CAUSE, BEUTIFULL CARS, GREAT CONCERT. GOOD DEAL!!! :biggrin:
> *



AND YOU FORGOT, BRANDON IS PERFORMIN HIS GREATEST HITS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 14 2007, 11:03 PM~8795044
> *1 more week,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Glad to see you guys are going to be at the show.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 05:06 PM~8759821
> *WELL HAVE  SPACE  FOR  10 CARS  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  WE  WILL BE  THERE  BY  12:30
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 15 2007, 09:06 PM~8799272
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Danny...

You ready for the show?


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 16 2007, 09:06 AM~8801040
> *Danny...
> 
> You ready for the show?
> *



I just bought a chordless microphone for Smiley so he can tear up the stage, now we are ready to go. I can't wait to hear him sing, (Hey there lonely girl) in the suit he bought from Brenton Wood. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELite will be in the HOUSE!!


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 16 2007, 09:21 PM~8805160
> *ELite will be in the HOUSE!!
> *


Cool.


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 15 2007, 06:56 PM~8798835
> *Glad to see you guys are going to be at the show.
> *



YOUR THE COOLEST DANNY. YOUR SO KOOL I THINK IM GOING TO CALL YOU KOOLO.


LOL LOL LOL .  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0  

IT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW AND CONCERT. ALL MY OLD FRIENDS SHOULD BE THERE AS WELL. THE FUN BEGAINS.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 16 2007, 10:21 PM~8805160
> *ELite will be in the HOUSE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN WE HAVE BBQ GRILLS THERE ABEL


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 17 2007, 09:40 AM~8808160
> *CAN  WE  HAVE  BBQ  GRILLS  THERE  ABEL
> *


Sure.....no beer though!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER*


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 17 2007, 11:50 AM~8809036
> *Sure.....no beer though!
> *


NO BEER! :0 :angry:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8808160
> *CAN  WE  HAVE  BBQ  GRILLS  THERE  ABEL
> *


BBQ BOLOGNA SANDWCHES WITH A BIG CUP OF TANG!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't check my trunk I'm bringing 2 kegs......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 17 2007, 07:13 AM~8807462
> *YOUR THE COOLEST DANNY. YOUR SO KOOL I THINK IM GOING TO CALL YOU KOOLO.
> LOL LOL LOL .    :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :0
> 
> ...


Tony, I'm glad to hear your going to make it to our show this year.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

MY BOTHER DANNY. I MISSED IT LAST YEAR. IM GOING TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR. JUST 4 YOU. YOUR OLD FRIEND TONY P. THE REAL O.G.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

what happening Toro? hope all is well!! see you this saturday :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VATOSYVICLAS (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## VATOSYVICLAS (Jun 20, 2007)

Firme musica, chingon ranflas, good people...this shows looks to be super cool...
shout outs from the I.E.'s Favorite Homie TRIPP at 88.3 FM KUCR Radio Aztlan Friday nights & the fam bam at Vatos Y Viclas Magazine. 

Where Joey J????


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

what is the entrance fee for spectators?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:36 PM~8814059
> *what happening Toro? hope all is well!! see you this saturday :biggrin:
> *


I am fighting the flu..yes in summer...hehehehe...but I WILL be there saturday...I'm heading to Oxnard friday night then head out to N. Hollywood in the am on saturday.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 18 2007, 10:21 AM~8815925
> *what is the entrance fee for spectators?
> *


FREE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 11:57 AM~8816618
> *FREE
> *


sup Smiley???? you bringing the cadi....I got 3 girls going to the show...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 18 2007, 12:07 PM~8816702
> *sup Smiley???? you bringing the cadi....I got 3 girls going to the show...
> *


I DIDNT WANT TO BUT I GOTTA GO SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM PREMIER


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 12:10 PM~8816738
> *I DIDNT WANT TO  BUT  I GOTTA GO  SUPPORT  MY HOMIES  FROM  PREMIER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 11:10 AM~8816738
> *I DIDNT WANT TO  BUT  I GOTTA GO  SUPPORT  MY HOMIES  FROM  PREMIER
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


Smiley, you gonna be the first car in line on move in day!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 18 2007, 12:51 PM~8817017
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Smiley, you gonna be the frist car in line on move in day!
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 11:58 AM~8817069
> *:biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

GOOD TIMES AND GREAT ENTERTAINMENT....COME ON DOWN!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VATOSYVICLAS_@Sep 18 2007, 01:56 AM~8814560
> *Firme musica, chingon ranflas, good people...this shows looks to be super cool...
> shout outs from the I.E.'s Favorite Homie TRIPP at 88.3 FM KUCR Radio Aztlan Friday nights & the fam bam at Vatos Y Viclas Magazine.
> 
> ...


Joey will be there! hope to see you there


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

GOOD TIMES AND GREAT ENTERTAINMENT....COME ON DOWN!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT!!!!!









<img src='[url]http://www.picscrazy.com/thumb/ko pics 089.jpg'>[/url]
*THE INFAMOUS "BLACK CAR"*















































































































[/quote]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*Rocky Padilla asked me if I would open for him at this venue, but I am all booked up at the moment.*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

thoses are some real nice cars. im going to join up. long as you still have all them cars in the club im down.


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

GET THE BBQ'S READY


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

RAIN OR SHINE..... THIS SHOW IS ON!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BADDEST SHOW ON THE PLANET. I KNOW THAT IS A PRETTY BOLD STATEMENT, BUT THEN AGAIN, IT'S GOING TO BE A PRETTY BOLD SHOW.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2007, 09:54 PM~8829328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I know Lemonlaid has shown in the rain. Is Fantasia gonna be there tambien??


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 20 2007, 12:58 PM~8833870
> *I know Lemonlaid has shown in the rain. Is Fantasia gonna be there tambien??
> *




Are your nalgas going to be on display?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2007, 04:07 PM~8833960
> *Are your nalgas going to be on display?
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

Will a Dinsmore suffice?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2007, 01:07 PM~8833960
> *Are your nalgas going to be on display?
> 
> 
> *


I will be performing on stage with Tierra


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 20 2007, 03:31 PM~8834701
> *I will be performing on stage with Tierra
> *


and I'll be on stage taking pics...hehehehe


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 20 2007, 02:31 PM~8834701
> *I will be performing on stage with Tierra
> *






SINGING............"IN THE RAIN, IT MAY SOUND CRAZY....BUT, I WANNA GO OUTSIDE"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2007, 09:54 PM~8829328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 20 2007, 10:44 PM~8837914
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Prices.* 
Cars $20.00
Bikes $ Zilch
Concert $ Free
People $ Natha
Cost for meeting cool people and having a good time? *PRICELESS!!!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Sep 21 2007, 02:15 AM~8838081
> *Prices.
> Cars $20.00
> Bikes $ Zilch
> ...


COOL PEOPLE GET FREE ADMISSION?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:17 PM~8836918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OG GANGSTER THERE!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2007, 06:33 AM~8839073
> *OG GANGSTER THERE!
> *


asta arriba for the homies of premier


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

best of luck to u g uys hope the weather holds out


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM GOING TO DO YOU A BIG FAVOR ABLE.
IM GOING TO ASK SOME SPRITS I KNOW PERSONLEY. 
TO ASK GOD NOT TO LET IT RAIN TOMORROW.
AND I DONT DO THAT 4 EVERYBODY EITHER. SEE YOU MANANA AMIGO.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 21 2007, 07:37 AM~8839394
> *IM GOING TO DO YOU A BIG FAVOR ABLE.
> IM GOING TO ASK SOME SPRITS I KNOW PERSONLEY.
> TO ASK GOD NOT TO LET IT RAIN TOMORROW.
> ...



I TOO WILL DO A NO-RAIN DANCE INSTEAD OF A RAIN DANCE FOR YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8839073
> *OG GANGSTER THERE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

FRIDAY AFERNOON, NICE , SUNNY, LOOKS GOOD!!!! I THINK WE WILL BE FINE, ITS STILL A GO :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 21 2007, 12:25 PM~8841487
> *FRIDAY AFERNOON, NICE , SUNNY, LOOKS GOOD!!!! I THINK WE WILL BE FINE, ITS STILL A GO :biggrin:
> *


Rain tonight, No Rain tomorrow!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8841831
> *Rain tonight, No Rain tomorrow!
> *


is this Richard the weather man?


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 21 2007, 02:33 PM~8842342
> *is this Richard the weather man?
> *


Wishful Thinking..... :buttkick: ...MR. VOODOO! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 21 2007, 03:50 PM~8842526
> *Wishful Thinking..... :buttkick: ...MR. VOODOO! :biggrin:
> *


FOOOL YA BETTA B THERE EARLYYYYYYY :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

Good morning everyone, The rain hit us hard last night, so we had to make some changes. This year the show will be on the asphalt in the parking lot, and the concert will be moved into the gym. The rain should be cleard out early, so for those of you who are going to show, the move in will be until 2:00pm. 
Thanks for the support.
Danny, PREMIER CC


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

SO GET YOUR ASSES DOWN HERE!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

can someone please post up the address for this show....i'm at work and i cannot view ur flyer...

TY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I WAS GONNA BRING MY RIDE BUT DUE TO THIS RAIN, FLOODING, MUD SLIDE....I'M STUCK HERE AT WORK AND ON DUTY 24 HOURS. IM HOPING TO GET OFF FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS TO CHECK OUT UR SHOW....

*GOOD LUCK, I HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

6451 St Claire strret, North Hollywood
Walley Plaze rec center


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2007, 09:08 AM~8846974
> *6451 St Claire strret, North Hollywood
> Walley Plaze rec center
> *


r they serving liquor or should i bring my own


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2007, 09:08 AM~8846974
> *6451 St Claire strret, North Hollywood
> Walley Plaze rec center
> *


TY


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 22 2007, 09:12 AM~8846996
> *r they serving liquor or should i bring my own
> *



don't drink and drive to keep the trey from crashin' :biggrin: 

BYOB. it is a city event, but Abel will be serving elotes :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2007, 09:08 AM~8846974
> *6451 St Claire strret, North Hollywood
> Walley Plaze rec center
> *


cant get it of GOOGLE MAP... :angry: it says address DO NOT EXIST


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

here you go hommie try this one
6451 st. claire st.
north hollywood ca 91608


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

I couldnt find it either with that address..try this one

12240 Archwood St
North Hollywood, CA 91606

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...14&iwloc=A&om=1


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

i live in anah. by knotts berry farm can some tell me how to get to the show :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

MAN, YOU WEENIES DIDN'T EVEN COME TO THE SHOW! KICK ROCKS!!! :angry:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

i wanted to see lemonlaid black sunday and california classic :angry:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

thats it for tonight more to come later
,,


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 22 2007, 08:27 PM~8849702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS...


MAN IT RAINED LIKE CRAZY AND WE STILL HAD PEOPLE AT THE SHOW.....THANK YOU FROM PREMIER TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WERE GOOD SPORTS AND STUCK IT OUT!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks to PREMIER CAR CLUB for a good show hope to see you guys in the next show gracias ABEL for everything


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED THE SHOW. I HAVE A LOT OF RESPECT FOR ALL THE RIDERS THAT STUCK OUT THE RAIN!!! RAIN OR NO RAIN I THINK WE STILL HAD A GREAT SHOW AND CONCERT. IN THE EVENING RAZA WAS TEARING UP THE DANCE FLOOR TO THE COOL SOUNDS OF TIERRA!! THANKS AGAIN EVERY ONE!!! THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT :biggrin: 
PEACE JOSE BARBA*


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

*WOW!!! *what a trip. Yesterday, I met some of the most dedicated *LOWRIDERS* in my life. these guys came on a mission, and that was to show and have a good time, and that they did. (Rain or Shine). 
I want to thank everyone that showed up and made it a good time.
I will post pic's later for those nonbelievers.
Thank You to All.
RESPECTFULLY
Danny, PREMIER CC


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 22 2007, 09:10 PM~8849940
> *thanks to PREMIER CAR CLUB for a good show hope to see you guys in the next show gracias ABEL for everything
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

We went through some trying times yesterday ...pouring rain, electrical problems, debating the cancelling of the show, I have to admit... it was stressful! 

Thanks to THEE IMPERIALS, STRAYS, PRIDE, ONE BAD CREATION, OLDIES, LOW LOWS, SMILEY FROM MAJESTICS, MY CRAZY BROTHER FROM PANEL BEATERS, AND ALL THE DIE HARD LOWRIDERS THAT SUPPORTED PREMIER!

You know.... when Rocky Padilla and Ersi the original lead singer from EL Chicano, belted out SABOR A MI, it was all worth the effort!

I would also like to thank ROCKY PADILLA and FRIENDS, THE COMPANY BAND, SUAVE, and TIERRA, for perfoming outstandingly. It was great to see the SALAS BROTHERS back together and Issac Avila on stage together.....as TIERRA!!

I hope to be able to do this again next year and I am looking forward to seeing all of you again ....RAIN OR NO RAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

WHERE ARE THE UGLY PICS? ....I MEAN THE ONES OF ALL THE CARS GETTING POUNDED ON BY "HURRICANE 818" AND ABOUT THE 12 INCHES OF RAIN WE GOT YESTERDAY


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

BRANDON...you missed out...we had a blast!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 23 2007, 10:21 AM~8852062
> *WHERE ARE THE UGLY PICS? ....I MEAN THE ONES OF ALL THE CARS GETTING POUNDED ON BY "HURRICANE 818" AND ABOUT THE 12 INCHES OF RAIN WE GOT YESTERDAY
> *



:uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks to these OG'S for showing up....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

THIS 42 WAS RARE AND KICKED SOME ASS!


a couple PICS I stole from SAUL :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

SHOUT OUT TO BIG TORO.......HE CAME DOWN AND PARTIED WITH PREMIER!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 23 2007, 12:17 PM~8852265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE HAD A GREATTTTT TIME YESTERDAY. YA JUST HAD TO BUST OUT THE SCUBA DAVE GEAR!!!AND DO SOME LOW RIDN SNORKLIN :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We had a good time yesterday. Kickin' back and enjoying the music was my favorite part. We were all die-hard riders on that day. Thanks.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2007, 05:44 PM~8854017
> *We had a good time yesterday. Kickin' back and enjoying the music was my favorite part. We were all die-hard riders on that day. Thanks.
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks to PREMIER CAR CLUB For the Carne asada it was good, I brought 2 clubs from Victorville INFINITY and PRIDE we had a good time, (I have never washed my car that many times in one day) again IMPERIALS Thank You Guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 23 2007, 10:27 AM~8852085
> *
> 
> BRANDON...you missed out...we had a blast!
> *


I was going to go, but since it was raining, and I had the kidz


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WE CAME OUT AND FILMED THE SHOW. I DID WHAT I COULD AT THE TIME.
GOT THERE ABOUT 10:OO AM NO RAIN BUT REAL CLOUDY. AT 11:3O POORING DOWN RAIN INTIL 3:00 PM NONE STOP IT WAS BAD .I FELT REAL BAD FOR THE 
PREMIER C.C. THE VENUE WAS REAL NICE. A BIG NICE STAGE FOR THE PERFORMERS LOTS OF ROOM TO PARK HUNDREDS OF CARS . DAM RAIN. 

BUT THEN IT CLEARED OUT BUY THEN I HAD TO GO AND FILM THE PARTY FOR THE TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB . IT WAS ON OVER THERE HUNDERDS OF PEOPLE MUSIC AND DRINKS DANCING ALL NIGHT AWARDS AND MUCH MORE. IM GLAD SOME THING TURNED OUT FOR SOMEBODY THAT DAY. SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR. 

I WISH I COULD OF DONE MORE 4 YOU ABLE.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Sep 23 2007, 09:25 PM~8855983
> *Thanks to PREMIER CAR CLUB For the Carne asada it was good, I brought 2 clubs from Victorville INFINITY and PRIDE we had a good time, (I have never washed my car that many times in one day) again IMPERIALS Thank You Guys.
> *


You are you welcome!!!


PREMIER CAR CLUB


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

http://medianewsgroup.a.mms.mavenapps.net/...59-ca17572509e2

link to video...Check it Out!!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8856200
> *I was going to go, but since it was raining, and I had the kidz
> *


BRANDON, YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT EXCUSES, !!!! :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 23 2007, 10:17 AM~8851788
> *We went through some trying times yesterday ...pouring rain, electrical problems, debating the cancelling of the show, I have to admit... it was stressful!
> 
> Thanks to THEE IMPERIALS, STRAYS, PRIDE, ONE BAD CREATION, OLDIES, LOW LOWS, SMILEY FROM MAJESTICS, MY CRAZY BROTHER FROM PANEL BEATERS, AND ALL THE DIE HARD LOWRIDERS THAT SUPPORTED PREMIER!
> ...


ANYTIME FOR MY HOMIES FROM PRIEMER :biggrin: TO BAD I DIDNT GET TO SING :angry:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 08:52 AM~8858028
> *ANYTIME  FOR  MY HOMIES  FROM  PRIEMER  :biggrin: TO BAD  I DIDNT GET  TO SING  :angry:
> *


WHATS UP SMILEY!!!YOU GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:51 AM~8857748
> *You are you welcome!!!
> PREMIER CAR CLUB
> *




OH YOUR WELCOME TOO. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 24 2007, 08:54 AM~8858046
> *WHATS UP SMILEY!!!YOU GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: YOU KNOW I AM


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 23 2007, 10:28 PM~8856406
> *WE CAME OUT AND FILMED THE SHOW. I DID WHAT I COULD AT THE TIME.
> GOT THERE ABOUT 10:OO AM NO RAIN BUT REAL CLOUDY. AT 11:3O POORING DOWN RAIN INTIL 3:00 PM NONE STOP IT WAS BAD .I FELT REAL BAD FOR THE
> PREMIER C.C. THE VENUE WAS REAL NICE. A  BIG NICE STAGE FOR THE PERFORMERS LOTS OF ROOM TO PARK HUNDREDS OF CARS . DAM RAIN.
> ...



Thanks Tony!


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

whats a little precipitation?
the show was great , music rocked and the folks all had a great attitude about the weather.

takes more then some water and a little mud to stop a diehard car lover from going to a show.
my car and I got a warm welcome form PREMIER CAR CLUB, my bucket does not belong in the same zip code as those 4 wheeled works of art but I was allowed in just the same.
thanks to my big bro. and PREMIER for a great time despite the rain


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 24 2007, 08:36 AM~8858235
> *whats a little precipitation?
> the show was great , music rocked and the folks all had a great attitude about the weather.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro......


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 24 2007, 07:50 AM~8858016
> *BRANDON, YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT EXCUSES, !!!! :twak:
> *



I can't come out to play, until I can hang with the big boys :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

"I WANNA GO OUTSIDE IN THE RAIN..."


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

REAL RIDERS ON DISPLAY IN THE RAIN  
ESPECIALLY THAT BLACK 61 RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 24 2007, 12:05 PM~8859497
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT IS THE BEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!


THANKS ROJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 24 2007, 03:59 PM~8859807
> *THAT IS THE BEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!
> THANKS ROJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


It would of been better if your 65 was getting saturated.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8859497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if thats not dedication , I dont know what is :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

NEU EXPOSURE CAME AND WON BEST BIKE!!! THANKS PREMIER..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 23 2007, 11:47 AM~8852156
> *SHOUT OUT TO BIG TORO.......HE CAME DOWN AND PARTIED WITH PREMIER!
> *


man...I'm sorry I had to leave...but if the doc new I had made the 6 hour trip...hehehe.......I barely made it back to Oxnard man...my leg was killing me...see you all the 3rd week of October to handle what we were suppossed to do.......much love and respect goes out to those that handled the weather and showed up


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 24 2007, 07:49 AM~8858013
> *http://medianewsgroup.a.mms.mavenapps.net/...59-ca17572509e2
> 
> link to video...Check it Out!!
> *


Sorry I couldn't make it this year, but I will definitely be there to support you guys next year. The video was cool. Everyone from Imperials L.A. said they had a great time.

You guys are class! :thumbsup: 

Arnold Ontes
Imperials L.A. - 1981-85, coming back 2007!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2007, 02:09 PM~8860359
> *It would of been better if your 65 was getting saturated.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Sep 24 2007, 06:29 PM~8862132
> *Sorry I couldn't make it this year, but I will definitely be there to support you guys next year. The video was cool. Everyone from Imperials L.A. said they had a great time.
> 
> You guys are class! :thumbsup:
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, *DIPPINIT*


Will the real OG please stand up :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for a great time at your show. see you next year.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Next year ...hopefully it wont rain.... :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 22 2007, 08:24 PM~8849690
> *i wanted to see lemonlaid black sunday and california classic :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize: ?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Sep 24 2007, 10:10 PM~8864236
> *thanks for a great time at your show. see you next year.
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 25 2007, 08:12 AM~8866138
> *:scrutinize: ?
> *


next year


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

VEGAS


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 24 2007, 10:04 PM~8864186
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, DIPPINIT
> Will the real OG please stand up  :0
> *




:uh: Your not even in my league... HOMIE!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 25 2007, 05:17 PM~8869120
> *VEGAS
> *


 :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 24 2007, 12:05 PM~8859497
> *
> 
> 
> ...




"IT MAY SOUND CRAZY"......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 1 2007, 04:25 PM~8908398
> *:uh: Your not even in my league... HOMIE!
> 
> *


He's on a whole nother level cabron.


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Whats up Able,

We had a great time at your show! check out your event at www.oldiescc.com

click on events then click on 2007 and you will see Premier car club latin jazz festival let me know what you think.

Duker


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Oct 2 2007, 07:17 PM~8919263
> *Whats up Able,
> 
> We had a great time at your show! check out your event at www.oldiescc.com
> ...



Whats up my good friend, Richard?

Great pics and your site looks good!

It was a honor to have you at the show and I thank you for all your support!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

I got it Able, thanks.
your crazy, I laughed my ass off when I opened the package.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Oct 22 2007, 08:56 PM~9061873
> *I got it Able, thanks.
> your crazy, I laughed my ass off when I opened the package.
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------

